# Rachael Farrokh / Rod Edmondson / Rachael's Road to Recovery



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 17, 2022)

Rachael Farrokh is a 44 year-old  malingering anorexic who, in lieu of a successful acting career, has turned to grifting on the internet alongside her creepy, co-dependent husband.

Prior to becoming a full-time malingerer, Rachael was an aspiring actress. She has 8 IMDB credits, all which appear to be in student-film shorts, with the exception of the credit "Hot Beach Babe" in a 2010 film titled 'Suicide Dolls'. Rachael was born and raised in Orange County, CA. She resides there today with her husband, Rod Edmondson. In an interview with ABC, she states that she met him through her gym where he was working as a Personal Trainer. This is the last known job that Rod has held; he now serves as Rachael's "full time caregiver."  Sometime after she met Rod, Rachael lost her job as a Senior Account Executive in an unspecified industry, and was also dealing with an unspecified past trauma.  She spiraled into an eating disorder.

Rachael at her lowest weight:









Pre-grifting:









*The Grift: *

Rachael got her first taste of internet fame in 2015, when she and her husband Rod posted a video plea seeking financial assistance in treating her severe eating disorder.



Spoiler: Ya wanna be a star, don't ya?







Your browser is not able to display this video.





 
The shock of seeing a 40-lb living mummy propelled the video, and its accompanying GoFundMe, to viral status



Spoiler: The original GoFundMe






Spoiler: Text



* My lovely wife and I have been together for more than a decade and she will be seeing her final days if we don’t take action! She is 5'7" and her weight continues to plummet to a weight that's extremely dangerous.  She has been fighting through a disease that has the highest mortality rate of all psychological disorders, an extreme case of Anorexia. There is only one hospital in the country that specializes in refeeding patients at such a low body weight and it’s my mission to get her there. If she receives too many calories her metabolism will kick up and she will lose even more weight. This is a VERY delicate medical situation. Hospitals won't admit her because she is a liability for them. She doesn't meet their minimum weight requirement and they don't have the knowledge or capabilities to save her. She is at a critical point. This has been a 10 year fight for us. She has had multiple blood transfusion, blood clots, edema and has suffered heart, liver and kidney failure already. Rachael decided to keep this on the down low for people not to worry and also due to the shame of the disorder. Her days are limited if we don’t take action immediately.
Rachael is a captivating, kind and amazing woman that has always put others before herself. Those who have had an opportunity to get to know her will tell you that she is brilliant, caring and has a heart of gold. She is a true low flying angel. She has always been an overachiever but this battle has yet to conquer. The support of for her friends and family has been the driving force behind her determination to overcome her disorder.

But now she desperately needs the highest level of care possible. The funding will help cover medical bills and overall treatment. Time is of the essence and I don't want to lose the most important person in my life. She is bedridden, and I had to leave my job to give her round the clock care. Home nurses, physical therapist and even physiotherapist won’t even see her due to the liability of her condition. If you are not in the position to help us financially, please keep us in your prayers and pass the link on your Facebook timeline. Someone you know may be able to help or maybe it will at least bring awareness to how deadly and widespread this disease is. This disease comes with an incredible amount of pain, emotionally, physically and mentally but it is often oversimplified. People think it's just about being skinny and that they just need to eat something and it will be all better. The reality is people are hurting so much that they're trying to make themselves disappear, and if we ignore it we let them. I don't want this fate for my wife. Your donation of any amount is greatly appreciated. You may contact me through Facebook with any questions and make sure to “like” her page to follow her blogs that will be constantly updated and witness “Rachael’s Road to Recovery”.*










Specifically, the GFM sought money to send Rachael to the ACUTE Center for Eating Disorders at the Denver Health Medical Center, supposedly the only facility in the country equipped to treat someone as spoopified as Rachael.  The GFM and its accompanying video generated national media coverage, and within a month of its posting, they had raised well into the six figures.

Following the flood of media attention and donations, Rachael and Rod posted a video stating that her doctor had "approved her for home care" for the purpose of "[getting] her to the point where she is physically and mentally able to go into a facility." They also stated that "we’re now talking about 3-5 years of recovery - so we are keeping the GoFundMe account open for those who want to donate here in the USA. Now we’re getting requests from folks from all over the world – so we have turned to a GiveForward page to help with the ever increasing costs of her recovery."



Spoiler: Let the Great Grift Begin!






Spoiler: Text



This is Rod, Rachael’s husband. First and foremost, thank you for all your support! I wanted to update everyone and share how fortunate we are to have you in our lives. We are not only grateful for the donations but the prayers, well-wishes and support have been overwhelming. We apologize for not getting back to everyone in a timely manner; as you are aware, it has been our main priority to get Rachael the help she needs. We know this is a journey. First an update on Rachael – we now have a wonderful physiotherapist we are working with who specializes in eating disorders. We are all working with her to help Rachael get mentally prepared to go into a treatment facility, and we are also working with doctors and others in the medical field to make this happen. We were approved by Rachael’s doctor to receive home care for now; some of you have expressed your opinions on this based on her physical state, but we’re dealing with not only a physical illness but a physiological illness and we need to get her to the point where she is physically and mentally able to go into a facility. So in the meantime, we are working with home care experts to treat her – these include her Doctor, nurse practitioner, dietitian, speech therapist, physical therapist, occupational therapist – and of course this medical team are going to administer an IV for dehydration as well as re-feeding her at home – so medically speaking, we are bringing the hospital to Rachael. A social worker has come out, assessed the situation and has given the green light for the above to take place, so those who have expressed concern about how Rachael is being treated, I hope that you find that reassuring. So please, be kind to our decisions – this is traumatic situation in itself and the mental abuse and cyber bullying is causing added stress to her recovery. We are trying to shield her from it as best we can, but Facebook and youtube are important to her because it’s currently her only connection to her family and friends, both old and new. So please try and keep things inspirational and upbeat. If you have something negative to say than feel free to message me or post on my page. I can take it, she can’t. Regarding the GoFundMe Account – to be honest, this was initially just send out to friends and family and we had no idea the attention the story would receive – we were grateful for any amount and of course if you’ve ever done something like this, at the start - $100,000 sounded plenty of money to get us through; however, after talking further with the doctors and therapist – we seriously underestimated those costs. So when the amount was reached we were and still are overjoyed but we have been told we’re now talking about 3-5 years of recovery - so we are keeping the GoFundMe account open for those who want to donate here in the USA. Now we’re getting requests from folks from all over the world – so we have turned to a GiveForward page to help with the ever increasing costs of her recovery. After we pay for the cost of her treatment and she’s healthy, our plan is to create a nonprofit for awareness and help others going through this same dreaded disease. Any unused funds will be directed to this non-profit and it is our hope that we can spread the word and save more lives by education. We don’t want any families to have to go through what we have been through. Thank you all for your kind words, support and sharing of our story. We will be updating this page with photos and videos soon to show you Rachael’s progress. - Rod Donated by: Isaul Trinidad http://www.createlivemedia.com








Your browser is not able to display this video.






But these plans weren't made in tandem with Denver ACUTE. In an interview that same month, the Assistant Medical Director of ACUTE stated, “My opinion is it is life-threateningly dangerous, to receive care of any type at home. The only hope for anyone recovering from critical anorexia is to enter into expert medical treatment immediately without hesitation. It’s pretty clear, without knowing her personally, this a tragic case. And I worry every day that she could die.”  The same article noted that neither Rachael nor Rod had returned any messages about whether and when they would go to ACUTE.

In response to this article, Rod posted that this wasn't true! And they were totally in contact with ACUTE!  Someone also comments in this post that his claim that only ONE facility in the country will take Rachael is not true, as a nurse from the ED Center at Johns Hopkins has been attempting to contact them via their GFM to offer treatment.



Spoiler: Nah, we totally called them









In early June, Rachael wound up in the ICU.  Once she stabilized in late June, she was finally transported to a treatment center...but not to ACUTE. Instead, they took her to University of San Diego. Rod pretends to offer an explanation for why UCSD was not previously an option but now suddenly is, without actually offering an explanation.  He promises to totally explain everything later.



Spoiler:  He does not









Rachael and Rod post 4 brief videos of her time at UCSD, expressing general optimism. And then, on July 15, he posts a video of Rachael at UCSD, with a caption that _now _reads: "Rachael take a moment do a little lip sync while getting her hair braided in the hospital.. listen closely to the lyrics, it was very ironic at the time because of the abuse and malpractice she received in the hospital."

Trouble in paradise?  Less than two months after arriving at UCSD, Rachael and Rod announce that she is now seeking treatment in...Portugal? At the time, there is no mention of "abuse and malpractice" at UCSD.



Spoiler:  Cringey white girl rapping







Your browser is not able to display this video.














So who runs this magical Portuguese treatment center, where she can finally experience the "love and support" that no other treatment center in the US has ever provided? None other than Peggy Claude Pierre: a woman who was briefly famous for treating eating disorders in the 90s, until it was discovered that neither she nor her staff were even minimally qualified as medical providers, two patients died, and the clinic lost its license. Claude Pierre is a cow in her own right and could have her own thread; but it will suffice to say that she believes she is the Oskar Schindler of eating disorders despite all evidence indicating that she is the Josef Mengele of eating disorders. The website for the Cegonha Retreat appears to have gone offline sometime after 2016. I do not see any evidence that the treatment center still exists.

In October, Rachael makes the news again when she is interviewed at the National March for Eating Disorders. Despite having received treatment from a center run by an insane person, she appears to be weight restored. A flurry of media attention follows, and everyone following the story assumes that she's cured and the story is over. Rachael and Rod are relatively silent on social media until January, when Rachael casually reveals in a Facebook comment that she is back in the US but "still working with Portugal."  The Cegohna Retreat's website states "We do not support the concept of 'recidivism' or 'relapse'. It is our belief and experience that if properly addressed and given the necessary consideration and time needed for healing, the ‘Negative Mind’ and its symptoms cease to exist. To us, relapse means not having been better in the first place."

But all was not well! In October 2016, nearly a full year after Rachael appeared weight restored at the March, Rachael's "family" (read: probably Rod) posts that she was never weight restored at all! What looked like weight restoration was actually just edema in the face and torso. According to her physician, Dr. Monica Harms, Rachael has experienced "an onslaught of physical setbacks...and has been unsuccessful thus far at retaining or gaining weight."  Dr. Monica Harms is NOT a physician affiliated with the Portuguese treatment center. She is a family practice physician, fitness professional, certified personal trainer, and sport nutritionist in California.  She specializes in adolescent health, pediatrics, weight management, smoking cessation, personal fitness, alternative medicine and preventive care.  She does not specialize in the treatment of eating disorders.

Oh, and also Rod and "those on her team" will "filter messages going to Rachael in social media for her protection."



Spoiler:  Still sick, plz send money









In November 2016, Rachael starts posting videos again. Although she appears to have gained some weight since her initial cry for help, she is still extremely underweight. For the next three years, Rachael and Rod will document her "Road to Recovery" : an endless parade of videos featuring snippets of Rachael receiving in-home treatment, interspersed with trips to the hospital and a laundry list of medical problems that conveniently prevent her from achieving weight restoration.





In 2018, Rod starts a "Caregiver's Road to Recovery" Facebook page, dedicated to his identity as a full-time caregiver.

By early 2019, Rachael finally appears to be making some progress. Her face and body look fuller, she is standing independently and walking, and she is much more alert.

In Feb 2019, Rachael posts a video in which she reveals that she has been on Fentanyl since experiencing pancreatitis in January 2016. She claims that she has started the process of weaning off Fentanyl. They post a video of her experiencing Fentanyl withdrawal.

In March, she posts a video showing that her leg appears to be shiny and irritated, with injuries to her skin. The medical professional in her home assures her that it will resolve.

In June, they post a video stating that she is officially off her Fentanyl patch.  In July, she films herself returning the leftover Fentanyl to the doctor's office.  She states that is easier to gain weight now that she is off Fentanyl.



Spoiler:  Fentanyl videos







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Immediately after returning the fentanyl in July, Rachael says she notices that she is putting on "real" weight. She also posts a video that shows her in the ER seeking treatment for visible bloating in her stomach.  In the same video, she shows that the swelling has already gone down since the beginning of her hospital visit. The hospital concludes that her bloodwork, electrolytes, and other vitals are within a normal range.

While uncomfortable, edema is not fatal, nor is it dangerous. In the restricting subtype of anorexia, edema is mild,  occurs early in the refeeding process, and typically lasts only one week. In the binge-purge subtype of anorexia, edema can be more severe due to the sudden discontinuation of purging. Patients can gain 10-20 pounds of water weight in a matter of days, and this sudden gain will cause skin irritation as the skin experiences sudden stretching. However, it will resolve itself with continued nutritional intake, and typically does not last more than 4 weeks. It appears that discontinuing Fentanyl has caused Rachael to start gaining weight, and that she is experiencing edema that is typical of this process.

But by August, she is still complaining of edema. She also has a tooth extracted and seems extremely distressed following the procedure, claiming that she is in pain from the tooth, pancreatitis, bursitis, and edema.  Around this time, she and Rod start ER/doctor shopping for treatment, claiming that she is experiencing "dangerous edema."  She no longer appears to actually be experiencing any bloating, but does appear to finally be gaining weight. In various videos, she and Rod lament that they cannot obtain treatment for Rachael. They post a series of videos from August to December featuring Rachael seeking and being denied treatment for edema at various hospitals. Rod expresses shock that hospitals will only admit Rachael for "refeeding" if she is in organ failure, and that hospitals do not consider skin irritation to be a form of organ failure.

Rachael claims in October that she has been experiencing edema for *six months*. In December, she claims that she has had over 40 lbs of "water weight" and that she is still working to shed it. At no point after July does she physically appear to have any bloating from water weight. She does appear to be more weight-restored than she has in the past three years.



Spoiler:  edema video sperging



March 2019 complaint about leg swelling:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




July bloating:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




August  edema complaints and tooth pull.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




It's all doctor/ER shopping  from here out:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.






During this time, Rachael also claims that they have sought admittance to eating disorder treatment programs, but that none will take her. In one video, she claims it is because her BMI is too low. In another video, Rod claims it is because of her osteoporosis. In yet another video, Rachael says that they reached out to Denver ACUTE, but that "it's all out of pocket." Rachael and Rod's GoFundMe raised a total of $261,323.

Speaking of grifting, they start a Facebook Fundraiser in August. Many Facebook followers question the need for two fundraisers. In a Facebook Live, Rachael only offers the explanation that it's "easier" for some people to find the Facebook fundraiser.  Rod also states that the reason they did not go to ACUTE was not because of transportation issues as they had claimed in 2015, but because "Denver representatives ended up losing trust with Rachael after saying that we weren’t responding to them."  He also reiterates the claim that they received poor care at UCSD, and that Portugal provided Rachael with much better treatment. Rachael reveals that they spent $100K of their GoFundMe on the treatment center in Portugal.  They stop posting the link to their GoFundMe in September.



Spoiler:  The grift starts to unravel











Your browser is not able to display this video.






By February 2020, Rachael appears to be losing the weight that she has gained.    She is no longer complaining about edema. In a Facebook Live, she admits that she is not in therapy because she has had "counselors in the past and what happened was not too long ago they pulled all these records and things I had said years ago and they shared it with people they shouldn't have, and they were very scary private things I haven't said out loud, barely to myself, and some of the things I didn't even say, and it became public knowledge." It is not clear what private medical information was ever shared publicly, as that would be an enormous HIPAA violation resulting in investigation and likely license revocation.  I have never seen any published information that has not come directly from Rachael or Rod. It is possible that a new medical provider sought records from Rachael's past providers. This would not be a HIPAA violation or breach of trust; it would be vital information for any medical provider treating a patient.

Rod has created a Facebook page [archive] to auction his basic acrylic paintings, for which all proceeds "will go to medical." Rod says he has suppressed creativity.



Spoiler:  painting grift







Your browser is not able to display this video.






By March, she has reverted to her pre-2019 weight.  In a Facebook Live she claims that "no one talks about" edema, and that because_ no one had ever told her_  about edema, was blindsided.  She claims that there is simply "no info" on edema.

 Edema is a well-known side effect of the recovery process.  Eatingdisordersreview.com, a website dedicated to  "bring our readers the latest news and original articles on diagnosis and treatment of all eating disorders," has an entire page dedicated to explaining it.  In past videos, Rachael has often referred to herself as an expert on eating disorders, claiming to have read hundreds of clinical studies.  Googling "anorexia recovery what to expect" yields multiple articles that mention edema, bloating, or water retention.



Spoiler:  how could anyone have ever predicted this







Your browser is not able to display this video.






In October she dons a Halloween costume that likely haunts the people in her neighborhood to this day. No spoiler, because if this lives rent-free in my head, it has to live in yours, too.






By September 2020. we start seeing something new: Rachael and Rod have found Jesus.  They start holding private "small group open shares" that are apparently of  a religious nature. Someone sends her an "encouragement Bible."  They join a church, where the church newsletter profiles her and says that she has joined a recovery group and is sharing her faith online.
She says that her mental health is "doing phenomenal." She is having "something going on" with her eye, and is having kidney and liver problems.



Spoiler: Griftin' for Christ











Your browser is not able to display this video.


























And that about brings us to where we are today. Since 2020, she has made no more progress in weight gain. In a 2021 video testimony to her church, she explains that she was saved at age 6, and that the reason eating disorder treatment did not work after 2015 was because she had not placed God at the center of her recovery. She states that she is now attending a 12-step program. She also states that she will use the platform she gained in 2015 to promote "the Good News."  In the comments of this video, several people question her lack of weight gain. Rod pops in to explain that hospital rejection, refeeding syndrome, and the passing of her cat are all valid reasons for her lack of progress.



Spoiler: Testify!







Your browser is not able to display this video.











In November 2021, she announces that she's gone back to college, despite clearly not being weight-restored or having a handle on her physical or mental health.  She again alludes to having experienced unspecified traumas in treatment centers.



Spoiler:  College always goes well for anorexics







Your browser is not able to display this video.







In her most recent video posts, Rachael engages in that beloved staple of internet Anas who are feigning recovery: a 21-day fear food challenge.  She tells her followers that she will take ONE. WHOLE. BITE. of a fear food every day. Her followers are supposed to tell her what fear foods she should taste, although it's not clear how her followers are supposed to know which foods are her fear foods.



Spoiler:  so fear, much food







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLkng3XsaRCqU5NOC8SDgeA
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rachaelsroadtorecovery/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/rfarrokh/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/rfarrokh
Snapchat: https://www.snapchat.com/add/rachaelfarrokh
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/rachael-farrokh-285b8115/
*TikTok: *


			https://www.tiktok.com/@rachaelfarrokh
		

Tumblr: https://rfarrokh.tumblr.com/


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 17, 2022)

How much prayer exp do her bones give?


----------



## TokiBun (Mar 17, 2022)

I find anorexic cows fascinating considering how many death fats are usually cows. Maybe it’s because I’m a fatass but how can someone hate eating so much they let their weight get this low? I have to wonder what she sees in the mirror besides grifting opportunities.


----------



## SexMartyr (Mar 17, 2022)

I never really understood why people put themselves through this, grift or not. Either way, I think it's fucked up that people do this for money, especially since I know friends who have dealt with this personally.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 17, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> I find anorexic cows fascinating considering how many death fats are usually cows. Maybe it’s because I’m a fatass but how can someone hate eating so much they let their weight get this low? I have to wonder what she sees in the mirror besides grifting opportunities.


I actually see a ton of parallels between the anorexics and the deathfats. She has an unhealthy relationship with food and her body tht she clings to because it provides both an identity AND an excuse from fully participating in adult life. She has an enabler at home who also benefits by participating in the charade. it’s the same thing, just achieved by doing the reverse. I think what she sees is the opportunity to be a perpetual child/patient/inSPiRaTiOn without actually doing any work, and he sees the chance to have someone totally depend on him 100% forever and look like a Good Guy. Even if their grifting has gone underground, you can see how they still play up those roles in hopes of material gibs or just straight up ass pats



SexMartyr said:


> I never really understood why people put themselves through this, grift or not. Either way, I think it's fucked up that people do this for money, especially since I know friends who have dealt with this personally.


Their grifting appears to have gone underground but it really feels like they’re addicted to the attention. They want so desperately to be embraced at the inspirational figures they make themselves out to be. They clearly have no other plans than to be recovery gurus for the rest of their lives.


----------



## TokiBun (Mar 17, 2022)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> Their grifting appears to have gone underground but it really feels like they’re addicted to the attention. They want so desperately to be embraced at the inspirational figures they make themselves out to be. They clearly have no other plans than to be recovery gurus for the rest of their lives.


Makes sense. The grifting is probably just an added bonus to go along with the attention. Attention is a drug to narcissists like these two.


----------



## firma (Mar 18, 2022)

Absolutely horrifying, great find .


----------



## Syntaxion (Mar 18, 2022)

jfc, here's another before picture:

From her Flickr

Also, her vimeo account with some before stuff and her personal facebook. Also, lmfao.

edit:

as for the "Senior Account Executive" job she held, could that be at OC fitness bootcamp? She is mentioned as CEO on that page, and her MySpace still has that as URL. Also she's mentioned here aswel:


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> jfc, here's another before picture:
> View attachment 3083334
> From her Flickr
> 
> ...


oh GOOD finds!


----------



## grapeshark77 (Mar 18, 2022)

Excellent OP and fascinating story. I was trying to see if she had a TikTok because this nonsense goes big on there, especially the "fear food challenge" - just found this personal one https://www.tiktok.com/@rachaelfarrokh


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 18, 2022)

grapeshark77 said:


> Excellent OP and fascinating story. I was trying to see if she had a TikTok because this nonsense goes big on there, especially the "fear food challenge" - just found this personal one https://www.tiktok.com/@rachaelfarrokh


Thanks! Baby's first OP, so happy to have suggestions for improvement. Appreciate the Tik Tok find, they had previously listed one that is now broken so I didn't include it. I'll add this one to the OP.

Rachael and Rod are on day 16 of Rachael's 21-day Fear Food challenge. We are treated to a video of Rod preparing a half-box's worth of pancake batter in order to serve Rachael a single Mickey Mouse-shaped pancake. Rachael receives her single pancake in bed.  She claims that she has not had a pancake in 5-6 years, despite this being one of her favorite foods of all time.  Someone in the comments points out that they have seen videos of her eating pancakes more recently than that. She takes two bites and imitates an orgasm with each one.  She says that they are "dangerous." She plugs her online peer-to-peer support group. She admits that recently she "didn't do very good with eating" but is sure to remind everyone that is because she is healing from a fractured rib, was sick, and her cat died. In the comments, Rod reminds a person questioning Rachael's lack of progress that "she has tried to eat too fast in the past and almost lost her life." Rachael cries while remembering her dead cat.  Rod tells her that she is knocking it out of the park. Rachael has taken four bites of the pancake in 9 minutes. The video ends.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Mar 18, 2022)

forbidden xylophone


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 18, 2022)

I edited the OP to include a little bit more about the Portuguese treatment center, but it's worth repeating here: Claude-Pierre claims to have a 100% cure rate; and the Cegonha website stated "We do not support the concept of 'recidivism' or 'relapse'. It is our belief and experience that if properly addressed and given the necessary consideration and time needed for healing, the ‘Negative Mind’ and its symptoms cease to exist. To us, relapse means not having been better in the first place."

I would love to know how they square Rachael's obvious relapse with this philosophy, given that they speak so highly of the treatment she received at Cegonha.


----------



## one_time_user (Mar 19, 2022)

Absolutely outstanding OP! 

also pick your player, Eugenia, Ashley or Rachel


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 19, 2022)

one_time_user said:


> Absolutely outstanding OP!
> 
> also pick your player, Eugenia, Ashley or Rachel


Ashley's still my reigning lich. She has never once even come close to being weight restored, unlike Rachael and Eugenia...AND Ashley has persisted in her lichness without an in-home enabler. She also doesn't deny her disorder or pretend that she wants to get better for gibs. I admire her commitment to sparkle motion.

It is Day 17 of Rachael's Fear Food Challenge. Today's Fear Food is ice cream. Rachael estimates that she has not had ice cream in 9 years. She makes a joke about the ice cream going to her booty. She looks like she wants to puke while she eats the first bite, but is clearly excited by it and actually starts eating it rather quickly. She and Rod explain that she cannot incorporate all of the Fear Foods that she has tried over the course of the challenge into her meal plan because she has to "step and stay" her calories. She tells Rod that he will need to stop her from finishing the pint.

The ice cream is  Salted Caramel Arctic Zero non-dairy frozen dessert. The entire pint is 160 calories.



Spoiler: step and stay







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 19, 2022)

Awesome, it will definitely make a good addition to the Beauty Parlor, we always can use more skellies.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Mar 20, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> I find anorexic cows fascinating considering how many death fats are usually cows. Maybe it’s because I’m a fatass but how can someone hate eating so much they let their weight get this low? I have to wonder what she sees in the mirror besides grifting opportunities.


Maybe threads like this will get the HAES crowd to finally shut up about "fatphobia."

On the other hand, it may just validate their delusions and drive them to stuff more cheese-covered spicy ramen down their gullets.


----------



## Acceptable (Mar 21, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> I find anorexic cows fascinating considering how many death fats are usually cows. Maybe it’s because I’m a fatass but how can someone hate eating so much they let their weight get this low? I have to wonder what she sees in the mirror besides grifting opportunities.


Anorexic people would rather die then be fat. It’s not about hating eating. It’s a body image issue. You aren’t born with it, it just developes. Although there is evidence of genetic components. Most anorexics start with “I’m just going to lose a few pounds” and then it spirals and spirals and the next thing they know they are having panic attacks about olive oil. They don’t see their weight as low and that’s what the problem is.


----------



## DoorPost101 (Mar 21, 2022)

Older anorexics are fascinating. 1) They usually don't make it this far and 2) it seems the psychology behind the disorder gets more and more warped as the decades go by. Maybe it starts off wanting to lose a few pounds, but a 44 year old knows it isn't going to make them 22 again. It won't turn back the wrinkles or change the middle aged metabolism. So whatever motivation they have to keep going so long must be something deeper and darker.


----------



## TokiBun (Mar 21, 2022)

That makes sense about the warped image. It just shocks me still since over eating makes more sense—it’s like a drug high. The initial intake of food they like gives a massive dopamine rush that they can justify coming back for more. I wonder if Anorexics get that same rush when they see noticeable weight loss.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Mar 21, 2022)

Her eyes are so sunken in and the skin around them so red, it looks like she has someone else’s skin stretched over her skull and just her eyes are peering out. Nightmare fuel.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 21, 2022)

Today we cover Days 18 and 19 of Rachael's Fear Food Challenge.

On Day 18, Rod serves Rachael a medium fry from Jack-in-the-Box. 

Rachael observes that "with exposure therapy, doing this for so long, it just gets easier."  Although exposure therapy in the form of in-vivo exposure to feared foods has been found to be helpful in lessening anxiety and aiding in caloric increases/weight gain, Rachael's Fear Food challenge is not actually exposure therapy. In real exposure therapy, Rachael would work with a qualified practitioner to participate in _structured and_ _supervised _gradual exposure sessions, during which she would eat without the use of rituals that serve as avoidance techniques and mindfully attend to sensations of anxiety.  Rachael is merely engaging in one-time exposures to specific foods, which by itself will not break any associations between that specific food and her anxiety or the association between rituals and relief from anxiety. We do not observe her engaging in any exercises to identify and disconfirm any irrational beliefs she may hold about consuming this food, another core component of effective exposure therapy.

Rachael takes upwards of 20 chews to finish her first fry. She "jokingly" indicates that she believes it would be problematic if she were to eat the entire box after eating a second fry. She eats 5 fries in the course of a five-minute video.



Spoiler: pretend exposure therapy







Your browser is not able to display this video.






On Day 19. Rachael has spaghetti with jarred spaghetti sauce. She notes that this is one of the few foods her mom cooked, and says "come to think of it, my family had some really odd eating habits."  The presence of disordered food relationships in families of people with eating disorders is well-documented; it is hard to believe that someone who has been "on the road to recovery" as long as Rachael would not have already encountered and dissected this dynamic in therapy. 

Rachael addresses people who question her lack of progress by vaguely referring to having a "complicated history", and then implies that she must focus on her psychological health _before _she is able to gain weight.  

While it has been proposed that the treatment of severe and enduring anorexia should de-emphasize weight restoration as a priority, research indicates that weight restoration is still critical to successful treatment even in long-term patients, and that patients with long-standing AN respond just as well to effective treatment as any other patient.  In other words, there is no reason why Rachael cannot work to restore her weight as she simultaneously treats her mental health, and avoiding weight restoration is probably inhibiting her therapeutic progress. 

Rachael eats 3 bites of spaghetti in 6 minutes. 



Spoiler: spaskelly







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tampax pearl (Mar 21, 2022)

Half-Blood Princess said:


> That makes sense about the warped image. It just shocks me still since over eating makes more sense—it’s like a drug high. The initial intake of food they like gives a massive dopamine rush that they can justify coming back for more. I wonder if Anorexics get that same rush when they see noticeable weight loss.


They do. They will also check their wrists frequently, and sometimes their collarbones and ribs as an anxiety thing. S'part of why body checks are so common. Anyway, if you see someone holding their wrist between their thumb and another finger (usually middle or pinkie, so it's shaped like an O), that's subtle body checking.


----------



## Bubblez McGee (Mar 21, 2022)

I think I remember her. I'm somewhat surprised that she's still alive, but then again, as I posted on another anorexic's thread a few months ago (don't recall if it was Ashley or Eugenia's)  some people with anorexia can  live at what seems like unsurvivably low weights for years, while others die when they're barely below a normal BMI, such as Karen Carpenter, who as I mentioned in that previous post, was 64 inches tall and 108lbs at the time of her death, a BMI 18.5, the extreme lowest end of normal. Anorexia is listed as a contributing cause of death, but the direct cause was emetine cardiotoxicity aka an overdose of syrup of ipecac that destroyed her heart.  



swiggety_swoogitty said:


> I actually see a ton of parallels between the anorexics and the deathfats. She has an unhealthy relationship with food and her body that she clings to because it provides both an identity AND an excuse from fully participating in adult life. She has an enabler at home who also benefits by participating in the charade. it’s the same thing, just achieved by doing the reverse. I think what she sees is the opportunity to be a perpetual child/patient/inSPiRaTiOn without actually doing any work, and he sees the chance to have someone totally depend on him 100% forever and look like a Good Guy. Even if their grifting has gone underground, you can see how they still play up those roles in hopes of material gibs or just straight up ass pats
> 
> 
> Their grifting appears to have gone underground but it really feels like they’re addicted to the attention. They want so desperately to be embraced at the inspirational figures they make themselves out to be. They clearly have no other plans than to be recovery gurus for the rest of their lives.


While reading about her, I was thinking that she reminded me of a reverse Amberlynn Reid. 
In addition to the requisite grifting and attention whoring, they've both spent years spinning their wheels, doing the same things over and over again, pretending to be "in recovery" or on a "recovery journey".  Week after week, month after month, they stop and start the same programs and strategies that always end with one excuse or another as they wind up either exactly where they began or several steps back, until the next time and the next time, on and on forever and ever...



swiggety_swoogitty said:


> It is Day 17 of Rachael's Fear Food Challenge. Today's Fear Food is ice cream.
> 
> The ice cream is  Salted Caramel Arctic Zero non-dairy frozen dessert. The entire pint is 160 calories.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's disappointing. When you said ice cream, I thought she was going to dare take a bite of real ice cream. That arctic zero stuff is not even in the same ballpark as ice cream. The only thing it has in common with it is that it's cold and it can be eaten with a spoon.  




DoorPost101 said:


> Older anorexics are fascinating. 1) They usually don't make it this far and 2) it seems the psychology behind the disorder gets more and more warped as the decades go by. Maybe it starts off wanting to lose a few pounds, but a 44 year old knows it isn't going to make them 22 again. It won't turn back the wrinkles or change the middle aged metabolism. So whatever motivation they have to keep going so long must be something deeper and darker.


 When Rachael was younger, she could use her sex appeal to get attention. As time passed and things started to wrinkle, sag and beauty faded, what else could someone like her, a person with an overwhelming need to be the main character, but with out much intelligence, charm, wit or talent, use to keep the eyes on her other than "Muh Mentals?" She's one of those narcissists whose diagnosis is her entire existence because she has nothing else.


----------



## TokiBun (Mar 21, 2022)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> Today we cover Days 18 and 19 of Rachael's Fear Food Challenge.
> 
> On Day 18, Rod serves Rachael a medium fry from Jack-in-the-Box.
> 
> ...


Woof that’s depressing. As much as I can’t stand Eugenia at least she doesn’t try and eat on camera for views. I would be more pissed about this lady’s grifting if I didn’t find her life so incredibly pathetic.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Mar 21, 2022)

Reminds me of the campers I had to watch over as a camp counselor back in 42'


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 21, 2022)

What a fat, disgusting mess.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 22, 2022)

It's the penultimate day of Rachael's Fear Food Challenge. Rod thanks viewers for supporting Rachael in her "exposure therapy" even though, as previously discussed, trying a single fear food one time without guided/supervised reflection on the accompanying feelings is not exposure therapy. Rod serves her a personal-sized pizza in bed, which is where she appears to be for all of these videos. Rachael is curious to know what is in the pizza and Rod is quick to reassure her that it is dairy-free cheese and a whole wheat crust. Rachael says this is one of the best pizzas she's ever had, causing all New Yorkers to weep for her.  She eats a total of 2 bites.



Spoiler: best pizza she's ever had







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 23, 2022)

It's the final day of Rachael's 21-day Pretending to Recover Challenge, and Rod serves Rachael an overdone, sad-looking cheeseburger made with vegan cheese and no condiments. As always, Rachael receives her meal in bed. Rachael explains this is their form of snarking against people who say "why don't you just eat a cheeseburger?" She says that meat is hard for her to digest so she must take small bites.  She believes that she "can have a bite of anything now." 

She takes two bites in ten minutes and declares "that's enough for me right now."  



Spoiler: why don't you eat a WHOLE cheeseburger







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DoorPost101 (Mar 24, 2022)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> It's the final day of Rachael's 21-day Pretending to Recover Challenge, and Rod serves Rachael an overdone, sad-looking cheeseburger made with vegan cheese and no condiments. As always, Rachael receives her meal in bed. Rachael explains this is their form of snarking against people who say "why don't you just eat a cheeseburger?" She says that meat is hard for her to digest so she must take small bites.  She believes that she "can have a bite of anything now."
> 
> She takes two bites in ten minutes and declares "that's enough for me right now."
> 
> ...


The more I watch her videos, the creepier her husband gets. What is he getting out of all this? Is the money really that good?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 24, 2022)

DoorPost101 said:


> The more I watch her videos, the creepier her husband gets. What is he getting out of all this? Is the money really that good?


Are reverse feeders a thing...?


----------



## DoorPost101 (Mar 24, 2022)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Are reverse feeders a thing...?


They are, (anorexia fetishists) and now I'm disappointed in myself that I didn't think of that sooner.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 25, 2022)

DoorPost101 said:


> The more I watch her videos, the creepier her husband gets. What is he getting out of all this? Is the money really that good?


I think it’s less that he has a skelly fetish and more that he’s a narcissist who loves having a partner depend on him and loves the attention he gets for his role of self-sacrificing partner. Notice that the entirety of their social media presence appears to be entire orchestrated by him. He’s the one who made the initial video, and he’s done them ever since. We rarely see a video of Rachael where Rod is not filming, and more often than not he inserts himself into the video in some way. He enables her because it boosts his ego.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Mar 25, 2022)

Great OP! Will definitely be following


----------



## Dovahshit (Mar 25, 2022)

Bubblez McGee said:


> I think I remember her. I'm somewhat surprised that she's still alive, but then again, as I posted on another anorexic's thread a few months ago (don't recall if it was Ashley or Eugenia's)  some people with anorexia can  live at what seems like unsurvivably low weights for years, while others die when they're barely below a normal BMI, such as Karen Carpenter, who as I mentioned in that previous post, was 64 inches tall and 108lbs at the time of her death, a BMI 18.5, the extreme lowest end of normal. Anorexia is listed as a contributing cause of death, but the direct cause was emetine cardiotoxicity aka an overdose of syrup of ipecac that destroyed her heart.
> 
> 
> While reading about her, I was thinking that she reminded me of a reverse Amberlynn Reid.
> ...


well the whole thing with karen was that she used stuff to make her puke better , i dont know the name of it anymore, but it was bad shit for your heart, and skellys with bulimia drop dead far sooner than skellys who just restrict or have a binge now and then, 
as it upsets the heart and the stomach more than keeping a 'diet' of almost nothing,
atleast then the body knows it isnt gonna get any anyway



Pizza Time said:


> How the fuck do anorexics even get to that point? just eat lol


just shut up lol


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Mar 25, 2022)

The 21-Day Faking Recovery Challenge is over, but Rachael and Rod (hereafter referred to as Rodchael) continue to milk the concept with an unscheduled Facebook Live recap. Either they have discovered this thread or simply are responding to comments on the video, but Rodchael attempt to respond to certain points of contention raised in this thread: 

Rachael continues to try to legitimize the Fear Food challenge as a form of exposure therapy. 
She calls it "exposure reaction therapy."  It is actually called exposure _response  _therapy.  The _response _part involves preventing the patient from engaging in ritualistic and avoidance behavior. Rachael did not do this throughout her Fear Food challenge. On camera, we saw her engaging in avoidance behaviors such as excessive talking to avoid eating, and ritualistic behaviors such as excessive chewing. She appeared to avoid complete consumption of any dishes presented to her. If anything, this Fear Food challenge only strengthened her associations between fear foods and the sensation of relief from engaging in rituals and avoidance behavior.
Rachael explains that a "fear food" was anything not in her current eating plan.  In true ERT, her fear foods would be selected based on a hierarchy of fear. She would engaged in repeated exposure to _each _food until she was able to move up the hierarchy. Rachael has not achieved the goal of habituating to specific foods. She admits that the two tiny bites of cheeseburger were "hard on the GI," indicating that her fear of cheeseburgers has only been _reinforced _by this process.
Rachael admits that this idea was not one that she developed with her therapist. A qualified therapist should guide her through ERT.

Rachael offers the fact that she can now talk, whereas at her lowest weight she could not, is evidence of improvement. Rachael achieved this goal roughly 3 years ago.
Rachael says that she did not have enough time in Portugal. She says that she was there for only 3 months, and 2.5 of those months were spent in a hospital.
This time frame suggests that, contrary to what Rachael claims, her weight restoration upon returning to the US was *not *attributable to edema. Rachael describes the sudden water-weight gain that occurs in a period of 1-2 days; this water weight would have been shed in a matter of weeks. Rachael was at least partially weight-restored after she left Portugal. She did not maintain it and is not honest about her failure to maintain her weight restoration.

Rachael cries again about her cat and offers that as an explanation for her regression. If she was truly committed to recovery, she should have worked with her therapist to process her feelings without engaging in disordered eating. She does not indicate that she seeks to do this; rather, she seems happy to have yet another reason to engage in disordered eating.
Rachael claims that she has eliminated all body checking (oh except that she still pushes on her stomach) by avoiding mirrors, and then praying instead of body checking. 
Overall avoidance is not recommended in the recovery process. It is not adaptive as Rachael will encounter many reflective surfaces in her day-to-day life. Rachael should be engaging in therapy that encourages her to challenge cognitively re-frame her response to her own body in mirrors. While praying may be a useful replacement behavior, it does not help Rachael directly address the urges behind body-checking behaviors. Rachael claims that she also has OCD, and therefore she would only swapping out one compulsive behavior for another. 

archiving not working for me today, would be much obliged if someone else could make it happen! 


			https://youtu.be/YP4cWKtkdOw


----------



## Sneaky khajiit (Mar 27, 2022)

@swiggety_swoogitty Here you go:



			https://archive.ph/hv2ZH


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Rod presents Rachael with a "turkey taco," which is a generous way to describe the bland, toddler-sized portion of tomato, romaine lettuce, and dry ground turkey served on a 25-calorie egg-white wrap.  Rachael does not enjoy this taco. She says that she will do a "recipe of the week" submitted by her followers.  She also says that food does not hold power over her anymore.  She plans to eat half of her toddler taco today and save the rest for tomorrow.  



Spoiler: harm reduction







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Apr 4, 2022)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> Rod presents Rachael with a "turkey taco," which is a generous way to describe the bland, toddler-sized portion of tomato, romaine lettuce, and dry ground turkey served on a 25-calorie egg-white wrap.  Rachael does not enjoy this taco. She says that she will do a "recipe of the week" submitted by her followers.  She also says that food does not hold power over her anymore.  She plans to eat half of her toddler taco today and save the rest for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing should not legally be allowed to be called a taco. Also why is he wearing a shower cap to make that not-a-taco?


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Alamo basement dweller said:


> That thing should not legally be allowed to be called a taco. Also why is he wearing a shower cap to make that not-a-taco?


I’ve noticed him wearing a hair net in a couple of cooking videos. It’s weird to wear a hair net for home cooking but Rachael has OCD so maybe she’s afraid of hair in her food. Or maybe he just tends to shed while cooking since he has long hair. Maybe hair adds too many calories for her multi-decade “step and stay” weight restoration plan.


----------



## Skitterways (Apr 10, 2022)

Thanks for starting this thread. I never understood how she went from the ACUTE Center for Eating Disorders in Denver to one in Portugal; while skipping over the ED Center at Johns Hopkins.

Edited to add: I just reread the OP. She never went to ACUTE!


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks for your patience for this video recap; I could not muster the energy to watch a *thirty minute *video of Rodchael repeating the same things they say in every video. But you are in luck, because today I don't feel like doing my job, so here we go.

Rachael reminds everyone that she's in college to become a counselor, mostly because she wants to know what is wrong with her. She could have achieved this by consistently  engaging in therapy, but that would require her to make some actual progress in her recovery. Rachael reads off her list of disorders, which is something she has been doing a lot in the past year: anorexia, trichotillomania, (hair picking) OCD, ADHD, Anxiety, self-harm, excoriation (skin picking).  Rachael says that she is struggling again and that she experienced a "low" after her 21 Day Fear Food Challenge. She does not know why. It's a mystery. She does not know what she could do differently. She'll still do a recipe of the week. 

We are treated to her meandering and incomplete explanation of how opioid receptors in the brain are related to mental illness and addiction. This might be a good time to acknowledge her own addiction to fentanyl patches and how this interfered with recovery from her eating disorder. She does not. 

Someone in the live chat asks Rachael how her recovery is going.  She doesn't answer the question. 



Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Apr 19, 2022)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> Thanks for your patience for this video recap; I could not muster the energy to watch a *thirty minute *video of Rodchael repeating the same things they say in every video. But you are in luck, because today I don't feel like doing my job, so here
> 
> Rachael reminds everyone that she's in college to become a counselor, mostly because she wants to know what is wrong with her.


And I’m sure she will make a great counselor, being such a paragon of wellness and stability and all…

Why do so many fucking crazy people become counselors?


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Apr 19, 2022)

Alamo basement dweller said:


> And I’m sure she will make a great counselor, being such a paragon of wellness and stability and all…
> 
> Why do so many fucking crazy people become counselors?


I’m fairly confident that she will never become a licensed counselor of any kind, not without recovering. she will not have the energy/brain cells to do the graduate or possibly even advanced undergraduate work that’s required of her. She will probably dabble in undergrad psych courses until it’s too hard for her to pass anymore, drop out, and continue to give out irresponsible internet advice. Or she’ll get some shitty diploma mill degree like Anna Johnson and give our irresponsible internet advice


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Apr 26, 2022)

Rodchael broadcast their first "recipe of the week": an extremely basic chicken noodle soup, except with chickpeas and lentils instead of chicken, and no noodles.  Rachael eats it with a fork, ensuring that no excess broth passes through her lips. Rachael acts like it is the most amazing thing she's ever eaten even though it lightly seasoned with salt, pepper, rosemary, and...salsa? She also looks miserable every time she takes a bite. Rachael tells everyone that she pooped today and is wearing a shirt that reflects this. Rachael also reminds everyone that she suffered greatly after eating a single bite of cheeseburger from the 21-day challenge.  She says she is gaining momentum in her recovery.  She eats approximately six bites of the soup. It ends with a clip of her looking at candy in a store window. 

On Rodchaels' facebook, a commenter writes: "What are your improvements over the last 4 months? Inspire [us]! The last year?" Rodchael does not respond.



Spoiler: Rachael in flavortown







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (May 8, 2022)

This is the first time I've seen anorexia manifest as a midlife crisis. How common is this?


----------



## DoorPost101 (May 8, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> This is the first time I've seen anorexia manifest as a midlife crisis. How common is this?


I think more common than you might think. https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/articles/201908/when-anorexia-strikes-in-midlife There are tons of stories if you google 'anorexia and middle aged women'. I also think women who maybe had a tenuous grasp of their mental health beforehand hit the hormonal fluctuations of middle age, and any lingering mental health conditions they had that maybe weren't nailed down can suddenly and violently take root.


----------



## swiggety_swoogitty (Jul 8, 2022)

Time for an update. As always, nothing has really changed with Rachael.

Q&A:
This 32 minute video from May 2022 is titled as a Q&A, but instead it Rachael answers one question posed in her chat and continues with her usual rambling. She continues to use her undergrad classes as a substitute for real therapy, pretending to be an expert on her mental health despite being unable to achieve her own weight restoration. She claims that she has found “other means” to dig herself out of her hole, despite not actually having dug herself out of her hole at all. She has recently learned that OCD and eating disorders are related which “blew her mind”  because “we don’t talk about that.” In reality the link is extremely well-documented, and if she had ever meaningfully engaged in treatment she would have known that.

She continues to falsely claim that her 21-Day food challenge was legitimate exposure therapy.  She tells us that "substance use was not my poison" although, as documented in this thread, she had a serious dependency on fentanyl for quite some time.

The video ends with Rod sticking his head in and asking people for recipes that they can make on-camera.



Spoiler: Q&A







Your browser is not able to display this video.






At the end of June, Rodchael post a video promising an "update." Like all "updates," it is a listing of reasons why she can't gain weight. She tells us how she has experiencing anemia, hyperthyroidism, electrolyte imbalances, and fevers, conveniently during her finals week. She meets with  "her specialist" who is a "nonjudgmental" endocrinologist, which is Rachael-speak for "a doctor who will ignore the fact that my raging anorexia is the source of all of my physical problems and will not suggest that I gain weight as a solution." She is convinced her symptoms must be due to something like an infection in her GI.  She mentions that people wonder why her recovery is so slow; her response to them is "try living it." She implies that treatment centers have made her eating disorder "resistant." She says she hasn't body-checked in months.  The video ends with one of Rod's bland paintings. The comments have more than the usual number of people who call her out for making no visible progress in weight-restoration, with ana-chans vehemently defending her.



Spoiler: the endless, endless road to recovery







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Rod bleaches Rachael's hair. It is boring.  It's also a miracle that Rachael has not lost all of her hair from a combination of malnutrition and constant bleaching/dyeing.



Spoiler: weak in body, strong in hair







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Finally, in July they post a tribute video to their deceased dog, Papa Ike.  "I haven't had much of an appetite, but I'm gonna eat through it," she tearfully promises us. Sure, Jan.



Spoiler: RIP Papa Ike







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chantalisfat (Nov 26, 2022)

Welp, here's how Rachael is doing:











Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






There was no recovery update. This video was mostly about Rachael having dental work done, which she made a priority because she's all about self care and she needs her teeth to "eat, eat, eat!" (Yes, she said that.) She also went to some sort of outdoor event, Glowfest, and filmed about 20 seconds worth of content from that.

I probably should document that I found Rachael through my YouTube recommended via a two-part interview published three weeks ago. It is on UNTOLD, a very small channel with less than 2k subscribers, but has 70-80k views on Rachael's interview videos. The interview appears to have been filmed in 2019.
Worst Anorexia Case Ever Interview - Rachael Farrokh (Part 1):​



Worst Anorexia Case Ever Interview - Rachael Farrokh (Part 2):​






Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The video pinned comment says there will be a new up-to-date video with Rachael on December 15th. The channel also claimed that Part 3 would be uploaded today, but it has not.


----------



## A tree (Nov 27, 2022)

Why even bother being alive? Why not just rope ffs? Is the petty scraps of attention she gets for this really worth it.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Dec 5, 2022)

I cannot help but notice that her husband's pupils are pinned in every video.

That aside, he reminds me a lot of the _Sister Wives_ patriarch, Kody Brown.


----------



## evelynhopewell (Dec 7, 2022)

There's something sad about skellies that really tugs at my heartstrings, and I know it's wasted on Rachel who doesn't seem at all interested in getting healthy. She is such a grifter enabled by her narcissist creep of a husband.


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Dec 7, 2022)

evelynhopewell said:


> There's something sad about skellies that really tugs at my heartstrings, and I know it's wasted on Rachel who doesn't seem at all interested in getting healthy. She is such a grifter enabled by her narcissist creep of a husband.


It's wasted on 90% of the social media-friendly ones, your pity is magically translated into " you're so skinny and beautiful uwuuu" in their shrivelled, protein-starved brains

 There are definitely spoopy girls out there worth your feels. But as a rule of thumb if they're posting their journey to Instagram then they ain't them, sis.


----------



## MPA addict (Dec 8, 2022)

Thank you for this thread, I find the psychology behind eating disorders like this one very interesting since it plays up an insecurity most of us have about our bodies. That being said I am amazed she is that bad in recent photos, from lurking different sites and forums a common theme is generally before they get to this point they end up in the hospital for one reason or another and get a NG tube to feed them somewhat. Yes they go back to their old habits near instantly in the overwhelming number of cases but it keeps them a little further from death and looking like, well how she looks now.


----------



## Dancing Axolotl (Dec 21, 2022)

I thought I'd check and see if this one had a thread and what do you know... Anyway recent comments suggest she's lost a lot of her "family" followers and now just gets shit on for being a grifter. You love to see it.


----------



## GainsGoblin (Jan 3, 2023)

The farmer formerly known as Swiggety_swoogitty here, back to update everyone on Rachael’s Road to Never Recovering.

Since our last update, Rachael has checked herself into a full-time recovery center, is weight-restored, and she and Rod are both working full-time outside of the home! continues to malinger.

In August Rachael tells everyone how she’s soooo “sick of being sick!” Here are this month’s maladies that have prevented her from gaining weight: fevers! Hyperthyroid! GI pain! Cramps! Nausea! There is no explanation for any of these symptoms, but it’s definitely not that she’s fucking anorexic. It could be her gallbladder, but probably it’s because she “pushed too much fat too fast.” Hence, she _must_ eliminate fat from her diet, and can’t possibly replace the “fat calories” with “carb calories” because of the edema weight gain.

But never fear, because mentally she’s “solid.” She’s even going back to school and taking a class called “Medical aspects of Eating Disorders.” This is apparently a course associated with the Human Services program at Saddleback College and is a part of its Eating Disorders Studies Job Skills Certificate. Soon Rachael will be able to wave her 9-credit certificate in the faces of all those MDs and PhDs who insisted that she can’t recover without weight restoration, and tell them to kick rocks!

Rod is painting inspirational photos of the Cross.



Spoiler: sick of being asked to not be sick







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Rachael and Rod post the first edition of “Self-Care Sunday,” (getting an error when attempting to upload) dedicated to discussing “Rachael’s recovery obstacles,” as though every video Rachael has ever posted _wasn’t _already dedicated to this. For some reason, they are recording from separate rooms of the house. Multiple commenters express doubt about Rachael’s commitment to recovery and point out that their relationship is codependent.

Rachael’s recovery update is that she “overdid it” but “it wasn’t [her] fault,” because she and Rod tried to complete an 80-hour peer support training course, which made it too stressful for her to eat. My guess is that they were trying to obtain a California Medi-Cal Peer Support Specialist Certification, for which one of the requirements is to “have a strong dedication to recovery.” Rachael makes it sound as though she and Rod were _already_ certified, as she says they had to “re-do” the certification; however, if that was true, they would only have to do a 40-hour course rather than the 80-hour course; also, there is no record of either Rachael or Rod ever having been certified in the registry. That leads me to believe that what she really meant was that she and Rod have failed the course before and have failed it once again.

She also explains that she has had a TPN in the past which resulted in her GI getting “lazy” and the dreaded edema/re-feeding syndrome, and also made her “bleed out of her face,” and also she has scar tissue. So she can never have a feeding tube ever again, please stop suggesting it. She’s also not vaccinated because the hospital is a “trauma environment.”

Rachael announces that she’s autistic, except “it’s still being diagnosed right now.” I can assure you that Rachael is not fucking autistic.

They end by trying to sell their viewers a skin care product. I would definitely trust this face to sell me on skincare:







Rachael posts a tiktok that is not worth archiving, in which she sings happy birthday to Rod in what looks like a dorm room. The cake looks like a dish of diarrhea with candles stuck in it.




Part three of the interview series with Rodchael had dropped (still getting an error message when uploading).  It was filmed back in July 2019, when Rachael was actually achieving weight restoration. The difference between then and now is stark:





In this extremely boring interview, Rachael shows off her completely normal stomach to the camera as evidence of abnormal swelling. It looks like she is wearing an adult diaper. She says the swelling is “fine” and that she isn’t triggered by it, contrary to every other statement she’s ever made.

Rod admits that he has enabled Rachael in the past, but he doesn’t give specific examples of that behavior or exhibit any insight into the ways in which he is still enabling her.

She also says she had a prolapsed rectum at some point. Gross.


----------



## TheCakeIsALie (Jan 6, 2023)

swiggety_swoogitty said:


> I’m fairly confident that she will never become a licensed counselor of any kind, not without recovering. she will not have the energy/brain cells to do the graduate or possibly even advanced undergraduate work that’s required of her. She will probably dabble in undergrad psych courses until it’s too hard for her to pass anymore, drop out, and continue to give out irresponsible internet advice. Or she’ll get some shitty diploma mill degree like Anna Johnson and give our irresponsible internet advice


do you not know of Katy and Maria Campbell? Twin UK drs and super spoops. Never practiced due to the severity of their anorexia,, but did graduate med school. I’d say that’s pretty rare, though.

And Ps. Aneorexia makes you incontinent so wearing a diaper doesn’t sound far fetched. Weak pelvic floor muscle will do that.


----------



## Narwhal (Jan 6, 2023)

I thought Ashley's skull-face was the worst but man, Rachel's must take the cake (yes, pun intended). 

I know it's been discussed already but I cannot wrap my head around her husband's willingness to spend his life by her side to get some attention. That and also his possible anorexia fetish, which is just baffling.

Rachel, just like her sisters in skelly Ashley and Eugenia, is hopeless. One can only hope she'll keel over soon: death is a much preferable option than living in constant agony.


----------



## White Diamond (Saturday at 2:17 PM)

"God would have put them out of their misery already if they weren't terrible people."


----------

